# ¡Hola!



## B Reeves (Oct 2, 2009)

welcome,
how long you been keepin?
Bob


----------



## bhfury (Nov 25, 2008)

welcome...you will enjoy this site...


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome, have you met the beekeepers association down there?


----------



## begoodbees (May 1, 2010)

Yes. Nice group of people. Years of experience.


----------

